# IGF-1 LR3 help



## molson413 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a question concerning ifg-1 Lr3. I have read different blogs saying that you don't need AA to use it and just use BW. I just ordered some AA just in case but I started my second bottle of ifg and put BW in it. My question is can i put AA inside the vile even though i already put BW in it? I heard that BW gives the igf a short life span of like 3 to 5 days. I should have the AA sooner then that cause i rushed ordered it. Can i still put the AA in it without messing up the igf? or just finish using the vile and just wait for my next cycle to use the AA. Would it be harmful? 
thanks


----------



## Perdido (Jul 4, 2011)

Save the AA for next batch.


----------



## molson413 (Jul 4, 2011)

so my current igf will last only 3 to 5 days cause I'm only using 40mcg right now so it will last me for at least one month which is considered one full cycle.? Is it really going to lose it's effect with just BW? i do have it refrigerated.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

What is AA?


----------



## pieguy (Jul 7, 2011)

Acetic Acid?

BW

Bac Water?


----------



## Rutz (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, the only way to store any form of IGF is with AA. Otherwise BW will allow it to degrade too quickly even stored in the fridge.  Money down the drain.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it the same for MGF and other peptides such st MT2, GHRP and HGG frags?


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Is it the same for MGF and other peptides such st MT2, GHRP and HGG frags?


 
This is a good question. I hear that GHRP-2 can be reconstituted with BW and stored up to 45 days refrigerated and stay good.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 11, 2011)

GHRP's are good to go with BW since a batch if kept refrigerated will be used up in 30 to 45 days anyway.

MGF needs AA.


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2011)

Mt2 -bw
Cjc 1295 1293 etc - BW
Hcg - BW
Igf's - AA
Ghrp 2 and 6 - BW
Mgf - Both work, AA keeps it stable longer

Always refrigerate

Its often been suggested to preload and  FREEZE igf's. Backload with equal volume (or more) of BW IMMEDIATELY before shooting your lab rat, so you don't fuck him up.
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## naturopath (Jul 11, 2011)

Question:

I just got in a boatload of 6% AA and a lot of IGF-1 DES...   I have BW, but do I just use the pure AA if it is 6%?  Is the consensus that we need to preload desired dose in pure 6% acetic acid, put in the FREEZER, and then the day of use (on lab rats), we draw up an equal amount of BW before the days user (On the lab rats)?


----------



## Rutz (Jul 13, 2011)

Precisely, reconstitute your DES with your 6 % AA only,  pre load your syringes then on day of use backload with bw. About 4:1 ratio bw to solution to prevent harsh sting and muscle breakdown.


----------



## CG (Jul 13, 2011)

Rutz said:


> Precisely, reconstitute your DES with your 6 % AA only,  pre load your syringes then on day of use backload with bw. About 4:1 ratio bw to solution to prevent harsh sting and muscle breakdown.



What he said lol. Thought I got back to you on this. You can go upto 4:1, however that depends on how much you're shooting. Imo the most people normally hit their rats with is a total vol of 1cc or 1 ml.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## molson413 (Jul 18, 2011)

I got my AA today and injected my lab rat with just the AA and Igf LR3. Do i really need the Bac water? I heard from others that you really don't need the water just the AA? The sting is not that bad.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there a topic for peptides the same way it has for homebrew?

I want to learn more about it...


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2011)

molson413 said:


> I got my AA today and injected my lab rat with just the AA and Igf LR3. Do i really need the Bac water? I heard from others that you really don't need the water just the AA? The sting is not that bad.



If you can deal, go for it. Please. Keep it cold as shit. Think about preloading and freezing. Also, decide if you're going to use one pin or 2 on your rat. Reccomended dosing is bilaterally

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Is there a topic for peptides the same way it has for homebrew?
> 
> I want to learn more about it...



No. Ill start one.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

